# PHP5.x alongside PHP7.x

## PeGa!

Hi folks,

I'm trying to set up a dual-php environment with nginx/php-fpm which should be able to run both 5.x and 7.x-compatible applications transparently.

I found that debian-based distros can do this, but it implies that fpm should be aware of both PHP implementations. 

As we use eselect to define which only implementation will be used, I'm unable to see how to do this in Gentoo.

Thanks in advance.

----------

## Ant P.

eselect only sets symlinks for the default. If you want to run a specific version, just refer to the php-fpm5.5 or php-fpm7.0 binary directly.

----------

